# Help! Need to get watch design manufactured and don't know where to start!



## jordybeth

I am new to the forum and was so glad I found it. I have spent hours and hours trying to find a manufacturer who would take a design and make it. It is not an expensive watch but I need them for my specialized bands I make. Any ideas of where to begin? I actually have a sample of what my watch would look like. Another Artist has something similar. I just made some slight changes. I have only been able to get one quote from a company and have not been able to find any U.S. companies. What I need is a watch that can be made in various colors with the same color face as the case and my name/logo on the face. Any ideas would be great!


----------



## Marrick

I have had absolutely no contact with these, but look at:

http://www.rgmwatches.com/custom.html


----------



## Cortney Jay

Marrick said:


> I have had absolutely no contact with these, but look at:
> 
> http://www.rgmwatches.com/custom.html


I've talked with the guys at RGM before. If you're going for quality you're in the right place. If you're going for budget - look in Hong Kong...


----------



## peterkost

Cortney Jay said:


> I've talked with the guys at RGM before. If you're going for quality you're in the right place. If you're going for budget - look in Hong Kong...


If you want to find a watch manufacturer in Hongkong, I recommend www.longiowatch.com to you.


----------



## foxint

Mate

A long hard road you are about to travel on.

There are only 2 ways to do this:

1. find the individual manufacturers and source the components yourself
2. pay someone to make you watch from concept to box.

Both ways you will find MOQ of 100-300. Generally 300 for the one-stop-shop. Either way, depending on what they consider a unit of quantity you may be able to get away with for example 100 dials but 4 colours - others will consider each colour a run so you will have 400 dials.

There are lots of shops that will do it. I would by pass USA and go straight to Switzerland or China/HongKong.

You need money and determination. The MOQ tends to put most people out of the market.

How do I know I make my own watches - Orange Watch Company.

If you are serious I am happy to talk - please email me and I will tell you who/what/where. Longiowatch are NOT cheap. There MOQ is 300 (I think from memory)

Dan
Orange
[email protected]


----------



## peterkost

foxint said:


> Mate
> 
> A long hard road you are about to travel on.
> 
> There are only 2 ways to do this:
> 
> 1. find the individual manufacturers and source the components yourself
> 2. pay someone to make you watch from concept to box.
> 
> Both ways you will find MOQ of 100-300. Generally 300 for the one-stop-shop. Either way, depending on what they consider a unit of quantity you may be able to get away with for example 100 dials but 4 colours - others will consider each colour a run so you will have 400 dials.
> 
> There are lots of shops that will do it. I would by pass USA and go straight to Switzerland or China/HongKong.
> 
> You need money and determination. The MOQ tends to put most people out of the market.
> 
> How do I know I make my own watches - Orange Watch Company.
> 
> If you are serious I am happy to talk - please email me and I will tell you who/what/where.* Longiowatch are NOT cheap. There MOQ is 300 (I think from memory)*
> 
> Dan
> Orange
> [email protected]


I should correct that MOQ for longio is 100pcs not 300pcs
:-d


----------



## foxint

Peter

Thank you for correcting my mistake.

I would like to point out, I did say "from memory' and I DID NOT PUT THE TEXT IN THE BOLD. If you copy, please copy exactly and not embellish the text.

I was merely giving infromation and not adding any tone that the BOLD would indicate.

Just for the record, I am still happy to help/guide anyone who wants to make their own watch

Dan
Orange


----------



## Otto Phan

Thanks for the info guys. Minimum order quanties I can handle. It's the unit cost that adds up....


----------



## foxint

Otto,

So true so true.

Now - how can I help? Please email me with any questions

Dan
[email protected]


----------



## BlancheFontaine

It depend of what you search, quantity and quality.
I works for a Swiss company nammed BlancheFontaine (like my name ;-))
For info, help and quotation : [email protected] 
Our Website: http://www.blanchefontaine.com/en/home.html


----------



## Petahwong

Question for you. Where would I go to get just a single watch case made? I can get a milling company to "make" it but I'm no watch maker so all the fine details of design I really can't do... Please help.

Peter


----------



## foxint

Pm Sent


----------



## t20569cald

I have dealings with some German case makers, and some Swiss companies for the dials, hands etc. If you want to go down the Swiss path, send me a message, and i will tell you what i have learned over the last 2 years.
But its not a cheap option.


----------



## osirus04

Hi, my name is ken. I"m also ready to start building my own wrist watch to sell, and I live in the USA. Can you please help thank you.


----------



## Floridaboi

I am in a simular situation. I'm not sure exactly how the patent process works or if i even need one to start with if there is someone reading this that knows the industry your knowledge and experience would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DEPA

please also try Signstimemovements.com offers various services regarding watchmanufacturing


----------



## LassenKlar

peterkost said:


> If you want to find a watch manufacturer in Hongkong, I recommend www.longiowatch.com to you.


I contacted them and got quoted for $88 for the case and ETA 7750 movement. Seems cheap Nd not sure if it is legit. What are your thoughts?


----------



## S.M.B

Hi LassenKlar,

I think it depends on the minimum order quantity. Maybe the numbers work for them if they make enough. Still, I thought an ET 7750 would cost more than that alone, even at bulk prices.


----------

